# What's up with Trek lineup?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Seems like half the available model trims have disappeared from the website over the weekend. Is there any indications that they are going to release the new models sooner this year than they usually do (June-July most of the time)? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Trek is slowly rolling out 2020 models. Only thing I have seen thus far is the Verve (cruiser bikes) being updated to disc brakes. Some 2019 models are missing from the site as well (Pro Caliber is one), so I'm guessing an update on several models. Since it is April, June is only 1.5 months away. Time will tell on what they release as 2020 models.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Well apparently they just have technical issues with the website. 

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

